
Perks of Being a Sociopath - charlieirish
https://www.ryanckulp.com/perks-of-being-a-sociopath/
======
craftoman
I never understood the meaning of not being a sociopath when most of
successful people, achieved great things based on that. I'm not a sociopath
and never will be but sometimes I envy those people.

